

The Old Reader RSS app closes registration after months of 'hell' - bdz
http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/29/4569836/the-old-reader-closes-registration-after-months-of-hell

======
bdz
"... the team behind the RSS reading web app said that they are giving up
development on the product because they're simply exhausted from building the
product."

